
Show HN: AnyHow – Business, team and project mgmt for agencies and freelancers - peterjsanchez
https://anyhowhq.com
======
peterjsanchez
Hi all! I'm pretty excited to share our project with the HN community.

AnyHow is a consultancy management platform aimed at agencies and freelancers.
We began building this product in 2012 for our company Netlandish. Over the
years it kept getting better and at some point we realized that, for our
business at least, it was the best option available. We began to share it with
our friends who would use it for their businesses and would then tell their
friends about it.

We finally decided to do the work to make it available to all. While we're
publicly launching today, AnyHow has already managed hundreds of projects
worth millions of dollars for a couple dozen companies. In short, it's already
battle tested.

I won't go into too many details on features, etc. here but some core things
are Time tracking (multiple methods/workflows), invoicing and accepting
payments, centralized discussions/file storage/wiki (w/ client access),
automation for normal tedious tasks, and lots more...

If you'd like some more details see the features page[1] or an even longer
list on our YesAQ page[2] (thx Basecamp!)

You can also check out this YouTube video showing brief demo's of a lot of the
core features.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIMtfcVRwXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIMtfcVRwXY)

Tech stack (what we mostly care about here right?)

Python 3.8, Django 2.2.x, PostgreSQL 11 db, Redis, Memcached, Celery, AWS
SES/S3, nginx, uwsgi. Hosted at Digital Ocean on systems running FreeBSD 12.1.

We've got a full API for the feature set ready as well. The docs are not quite
complete (thus why no API links on the site yet) but that should come soon!

I'd love to answer any questions you may have!

[1] [https://anyhowhq.com/features/](https://anyhowhq.com/features/) [2]
[https://anyhowhq.com/yes/](https://anyhowhq.com/yes/)

